# Perhaps Mexico can help provide ventilators to the US ?



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

https://fortune.com/2020/03/27/trump-defense-production-act-gm-order/

It was a little ironic when Guatemala closed it's borders to incoming US citizens because of the virus. 

Now the US government needs to invoke the "Defense Production Act" to force GM To produce ventilators (at an acceptable price).

What happens when/if the new NAFTA kicks in and higher wages are mandated for Mexican labor and companies such as GM need to raise prices in the US showrooms ? 

Anyway - to accommodate the rapid need for affordable ventilators, perhaps GM could employ some of its Mexican production facilities.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Saw a YouTube showing a super simple ventilator design that the UK is testing using basic components.







Sent from my Lenovo TB-8304F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

lat19n said:


> https://fortune.com/2020/03/27/trump-defense-production-act-gm-order/
> 
> It was a little ironic when Guatemala closed it's borders to incoming US citizens because of the virus.
> ...


Some Guatemalan friends have described the current situation there. Most workers are either working from home, or simply not working. There is a strictly enforced "toque de queda" (curfew) from 4 pm to 4 a.m. After 4 pm if you are not in your home you likely will be picked up by the police. 

Starting March 16 Guatemala closed their borders and suspended all flights in or out. It also banned cruise ships from docking. The country has also been preparing temporary medical facilities to be ready if/when their cases start increasing, i.e. increasing their bed capacity now, before it is actually needed. The son of some close friends of ours (here in Toronto) was with a work-study program in Guatemala through his university, and the whole group got stuck there for nearly 2 weeks, quarantined in a gated compound. Following negotiations with the Guatemalan government, they were finally allowed to leave, and got home a couple of days ago. The plane had to fly down empty to bring them and other Canadians back home. 

There are currently 36 confirmed cases in Guatemala, and 1 death. Their curve appears to be a lot flatter than countries where such drastic measures have not been taken. I hope they are able to keep it controlled. 

I am glad Mexico is finally putting physical distancing and "quedate en casa" measures in place, but I do fear that that last weekend - before starting to tell people to stay home and banning large gatherings, that weekend when the president was out there working the crowds and there was a huge music festival in Mexico City (Vive Latino March 14-15) - likely will prove to have been a significant factor in Mexico's current increase in cases. If restrictions had been put in place 2 weeks earlier, it might have made a difference... But I'm glad they are in place now.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> I am glad Mexico is finally putting physical distancing and "quedate en casa" measures in place, but I do fear that that last weekend - before starting to tell people to stay home and banning large gatherings, that weekend when the president was out there working the crowds and there was a huge music festival in Mexico City (Vive Latino March 14-15) - likely will prove to have been a significant factor in Mexico's current increase in cases. If restrictions had been put in place 2 weeks earlier, it might have made a difference... But I'm glad they are in place now.


Personally these darn forest fires are impacting my life (and that of my asthmatic cat) more. Long before this virus thing our lives were kind of isolated. Normally we probably spend 85-90% of our time at home. But - we do kind of do our food shopping 'just in time'. 

Yesterday I went to the dentista and had my teeth cleaned. She is a smart person and wore her mask, washed her hands, had me gargle with something etc. Otherwise we talked about things other than the virus. As I'm writing this my wife is sitting in a hospital awaiting tomorrow's scheduled surgery. It is a beautiful new hospital and her room is so nice she might not want to ever come back home. But when I visit I park the car, walk myself to the elevator and walk right into her room, sometimes even without even say anything to anyone else. When her surgeon visited her room yesterday he declined shaking my hand, but he did not have gloves on nor a mask. 

So you are a doctor. What is the real danger with this virus - in the anatomical sense ? The respiratory system becomes inflamed and the body does not get oxygen ? I'm no doctor, but every morning I take my telmisartan, loratadina, use my afrin nasal spray etc for my bp and allergies. I get that none of that is going to affect this virus - but couldn't people take similar steps to possibly help alleviate some of the symptoms ?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

What are the real dangers??

My younger brother is in the coma wit it. He has been on a ventilator for 4 days and we still do not know if he is going to make it. He is 58 and in good health until now..
It started out with some kind of stomach flu which may or may not have been connected but that lowered his imune system. Then that was followed by 2 days of intense fatigue and a head ache . then a 40 degree for a couple of days then a scratchy throat and problems breathing.. withn 6 hours he had passed out for lack of oxgen and was put on a ventilator.. Withing that week he had two tests for corona virus that came back.. both of them negative. 
That is what happened to him..

the mucus is very thick fills your lungs and deprive your body of oxigen


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

citlali said:


> What are the real dangers??
> 
> My younger brother is in the coma wit it. He has been on a ventilator for 4 days and we still do not know if he is going to make it. He is 58 and in good health until now..
> It started out with some kind of stomach flu which may or may not have been connected but that lowered his imune system. Then that was followed by 2 days of intense fatigue and a head ache . then a 40 degree for a couple of days then a scratchy throat and problems breathing.. withn 6 hours he had passed out for lack of oxgen and was put on a ventilator.. Withing that week he had two tests for corona virus that came back.. both of them negative.
> ...


Sorry for your brother. I'm sure he will get better.

May I ask a few questions ? He is in France ? Maybe Paris ? Does he travel to the US a lot or know people who do ? 

I'm just trying to educate myself - am I correct that one of the precursors (?) of this virus is an elevated temperature ? You still may have the virus, but otherwise you are only a potential carrier. 

The mucus - it is produced by histamines ?


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

I am so very sorry to hear this, Citlali. Sadly, I imagine we will all have a friend or relative in similar circumstances before long. Wishing you continued good health.

.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I posted this so people are aware of the symptoms.. by the way he also lost his sense of smell which seems to happen as well with the corona virus.. 
I am not so sure he soon will be well , he was reanimate 4 days ago and is still in the coma.. The doctors do not know if he will live, 

He did not travel to the States or associate wth people who did. He lives in Paris. His wife is a nurse in a large hospital in Paris and he volonteered as a medic at the fire department. There are lacking gloves and masks so no big surprise there. His wife was not ested and has to stay in total confinemnt for 2 weeks along with their 2 young chldren.

Yes you may get a high temperature.. 40 plus also major headache, lost of sense of smell and then you get pneumonia but people who have high blood pressure, diabetis , kidney disease. who are on chemo are at higher risks of not making it.
I do not know why the mucus is produced but it is extremely thick and can burst your lungs-


It is important to go to the doctor or call him/her, the minute the fever starts or the mucus starts being produced because you can be overwhelmed very quickly and time is important.

Another important point Lat19 is that you may have zero symptom, have the virus and pass it to someone else. 

It is interesting to know that he was tested twice and the results were negative both times.. so much for the tests.

1/3 of the people on ventilator make it.. that is another statistic I learned.
Thanks Turtletoo,


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> What are the real dangers??
> 
> My younger brother is in the coma wit it. He has been on a ventilator for 4 days and we still do not know if he is going to make it. He is 58 and in good health until now..
> It started out with some kind of stomach flu which may or may not have been connected but that lowered his imune system. Then that was followed by 2 days of intense fatigue and a head ache . then a 40 degree for a couple of days then a scratchy throat and problems breathing.. withn 6 hours he had passed out for lack of oxgen and was put on a ventilator.. Withing that week he had two tests for corona virus that came back.. both of them negative.
> ...


So sorry to hear this devastating news. I do hope your brother makes it.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

You have my sympathy Citlali.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks.. I feel for his wife and kids right now because there is no visit allowed, very little comunication from the hospital.. people have the right once a day to call for updates.. ..People are totally cut off from their love ones as people get sick. The little one does not know what is really happening but the 11 year old is totally stressed out.
I am sure many people are in the same situation.. it is really sad for the families but in a pandemic it is too be expected.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

citlali said:


> Thanks.. I feel for his wife and kids right now because there is no visit allowed, very little comunication from the hospital.. people have the right once a day to call for updates.. ..People are totally cut off from their love ones as people get sick. The little one does not know what is really happening but the 11 year old is totally stressed out.
> I am sure many people are in the same situation.. it is really sad for the families but in a pandemic it is too be expected.


Citlali, my heart goes out to you, from your 'originally from flag' I knew you would have family here in France. I live in Morbihan and we are the dept most touched by this en Bretagne but there are far far worse places to be in France at the moment notably Le Grand Est and Paris. The situation here in France is horrendous and does not seem to be getting any better as of yet. Watching the news and reports everyday is just awful and has me in tears, it's got to the point that I can't watch it anymore and have just been reading the newspapers online and even then it tugs at my heart strings. My family and children live in the UK and with the muppet in charge there I am very worried about them especially my son who has type 1 diabetes and other underlying health problems so he is in a high risk category and I'm terrified he may catch it. I think those who are not living the situation that we are here in Europe can be or seem to be quite blasé about it, not all but many. As of last Saturday we have had an extension to the lockdown we are under until 15th April and probably longer than that. I cannot see the restrictions being lifted until at least the beginning of May. The scientifique advisers to Macron have said it will probably be 6 weeks or longer from now before the country can even begin to resume any kind of normal life and shops and businesses can start to reopen. I only hope that the spread of this virus does not impact where you live like it has here in Europe.
I hope your brother makes it through but the odds are not in his favour unfortunately but I will keep my fingers crossed for you (not that that will make any difference to any outcome but I hope you know what I mean) and that he does make a recovery.

Take care of yourself and your loved ones where you are, stay strong and stay safe.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Tigerlillie.. yes France is in a mess but I believe that Mexico is about to get pretty bad. The indigenous population does not believe it is serious so far , and they cannot afford to go in confinement, that is a luxury for wealthy countries so if we get it bad here, I fear it will be very bad. I had to go to a doctor yesterday and he told me they were in a scary situation as they do not have the means to fight the virus and he said it was gong to be very bad here... We are in the calm before the storm here... I am now working on a project in Chiapas and the situation is very differnt here than that of Jalisco where the population is more aware and where there is a larger middleclass.. Hopefully they will find a medecine that works, pretty quickly... we are goig to need it..if we can get it.


----------



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

My personal opinion (answer) to the original poster's question "Can Mexico provide ventilators to the US?" 
Most definitely "NO". They will need every ventilator they have for people in Mexico. Mexico is still behind the curve of Europe and the USA, but it is bound to catch up with the Pandemic within the next few weeks I'm sure. Again this is my own personal opinion.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Ventilators are much in demand but when you know th statistic and their rate of success it gets really scary.. 80 % more or less of the people who wil go on ventilators will die -
The ventilators will save some lives but many will die even if they have them...
What is needed right now is a medecine that will work..before the situation s too serious


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

lat19n said:


> ... What is the real danger with this virus - in the anatomical sense ? The respiratory system becomes inflamed and the body does not get oxygen ? I'm no doctor, but every morning I take my telmisartan, loratadina, use my afrin nasal spray etc for my bp and allergies. I get that none of that is going to affect this virus - but couldn't people take similar steps to possibly help alleviate some of the symptoms ?


I asked that question back in March. 

Yesterday I read an excellent description of what actually happens when the virus attacks the body (Can't seem to find the source at the moment). BUT - I did come across this article a little while ago.

https://www.bmj.com/content/368/bmj.m406/rr-2

"Use of angiotensin receptor blockers such as Telmisartan, Losartsan in nCoV Wuhan Corona Virus infections – Novel mode of treatment

"We hypothesize the use of angiotensin II receptor blockers (ARB) available for clinical use can be potential drugs to be given for control of viral spread of novel corona virus (Wuhan) infection. An unpublished observation by one of us (MP) is that people using Losartan or Telmisartan tablets as antihypertensives get lesser attacks of cold & flu like illnesses. Both these drugs also do not produce cough as the side effect so commonly seen with ACE inhibitors."[/COLOR]

WOW.

Edit : Here is that description I could not find earlier. Excellent reading.
https://theconversation.com/what-the-coronavirus-does-to-your-body-that-makes-it-so-deadly-133856


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

hyracer said:


> My personal opinion (answer) to the original poster's question "Can Mexico provide ventilators to the US?"
> Most definitely "NO". They will need every ventilator they have for people in Mexico. Mexico is still behind the curve of Europe and the USA, but it is bound to catch up with the Pandemic within the next few weeks I'm sure. Again this is my own personal opinion.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...624fea-7517-11ea-ad9b-254ec99993bc_story.html


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

lat19n said:


> What is the real danger with this virus - in the anatomical sense ?


A friend who has been reading every scientific article she can find, told me she read the results of the autopsies they did in China. The victims' lungs were hard as cement.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I was told by several people that it destroys your lungs..
My little brother now has a staphylocoque infection which is prety comon in the hospitals , so it seems that if your lungs do not collapse there is also a big danger of oportunistic bacterias . The respirators also cause damage to your body after a while..


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, I’ve been away from the forum for a while. First of all, I want to express my sympathies to Citlali and her family for what her brother is going through. How is he doing? Hearing of people like him who selflessly volunteered to help and is now paying the price, makes me even more angry at those who flout the “stay home” and “self distance” rules, those who believe the only one who will suffer if they contract this virus is themselves so it should be their choice. In reality, they may not suffer at all, but they could pass it to someone else who ends up in hospital, on a respirator, or may not even survive. The world has changed so much in the past several weeks that I now think in terms of pre-COVID and post-COVID. Everything seems surreal. I see pictures (pre-COVID) of people congregating closely together and get an instinctive reaction that they should physically distance themselves. I’ve been in self-isolation (strict - couldn’t even go for a walk) for the past 2 weeks because my husband travelled back from Mexico to Canada, and I self-isolated with him. (Today I can finally go out for a walk!) The health centre where I work has had a pandemic plan in place since SARS (2003), and part of that is to rotate staff working from home vs. in clinic every 2 weeks. That way if someone gets sick, not everyone has been exposed, and the working at home people can step in while everyone who was at the clinic self isolates. So I’ve been conducting “virtual” visits with patients (phone, video, email). We have electronic medical records, so I can log in from home. I start back working at the clinic tomorrow. Even at the clinic, most appointments are converted to phone appointments, and only urgent problems which can’t wait or be assessed by phone or video are being assessed in person. Everyone is screened at the door for signs of infection. We have an isolation room for anyone with respiratory symptoms. Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) is in such short supply it is being doled out very sparingly. Our Executive Director is excellent and kept our pandemic supplies at good levels. However we have given lots of PPE to other clinics who hadn’t kept up on their supplies, and a lot to our local hospital. Hand sanitizer, masks and gloves were going missing (not just at our clinic-at the hospital and other clinics as well), so we have to keep track of these and lock them up at night. For those who think this is just going to be for a few weeks, brace yourselves. The strict restrictions (at least in Canada) are likely to be at least a few months, and even after restrictions are eased, things are not likely to get back to pre-pandemic “normal” in terms of public/social life for at least a year, or until a vaccine is available.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

lat19n said:


> I asked that question back in March.
> 
> Yesterday I read an excellent description of what actually happens when the virus attacks the body (Can't seem to find the source at the moment). BUT - I did come across this article a little while ago.
> 
> ...




I really like the article from “The Conversation”. It is a good explanation of how this virus attacks our system. It also describes how in some people, especially younger ones (<55 yrs or so) it is not just the virus causing the damage, but the immune system itself which keeps propagating the inflammation as the virus is waning, which can lead to multi-organ damage. After the first phase of the illness, when the virus itself is doing the damage, the immune system should gradually ramp down as the virus is eliminated. When the immune system remains on “high alert” so to speak, it can start attacking the body itself. This was how SARS killed a lot of younger adults, or left them with permanent lung damage. This doesn’t happen with everyone, but it is one thing to watch for later in the course of this illness. 

In terms of protection from ARBs (which includes any medicine ending in “-sartan”), “personal observation” by one doctor in India that patients taking this class of medication get fewer colds and flu, does not constitute evidence. It is an interesting theory, but please, my friend, do not think that you are somehow at less risk because you are on telmisartan. Go out in public as little as possible, maintain a distance of at least 2 metres from others, wear a mask or face covering, wash your hands as soon as you get home (and if you have it, use hand sanitizer when you are out), disinfect the door handles and steering wheel of your car, your keys, etc. after being out. This virus is “tramposo” and highly contagious. SARS was contained more easily because there were no asymptomatic or mildly ill carriers - if someone had SARS it was obvious as they were very sick. With this virus there are people transmitting it with no obvious symptoms, which is why everyone should wear a mask or face covering when out, maintain social distancing and “Quédate en Casa”!!!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes itwhat you say is interesting and it is exactly what my sister just told me after talking to the doctors , your own system´s reaction is what kills you as it goes in overdrive.. but if it is so would not the people who have a low immune system , donot react as much?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

citlali said:


> Yes itwhat you say is interesting and it is exactly what my sister just told me after talking to the doctors , your own system´s reaction is what kills you as it goes in overdrive.. but if it is so would not the people who have a low immune system , donot react as much?


Some people die because their immune system remains in overdrive. Older people and those who are immunocompromised are at higher risk of being killed by the direct effects of the virus itself.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

So it is a catch 22... no matter what the end results is the same..unfortunately.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

citlali said:


> So it is a catch 22... no matter what the end results is the same..unfortunately.


For some. But the vast majority will survive. Some will have no symptoms, some mild symptoms, some serious symptoms which they will tough through in self-isolation, some will be severe enough to need hospitalization, oxygen, etc. and some will end up in ICU and on respirators. Sadly, a significant number of those on respirators won’t make it. Those who are hospitalized, even if young and otherwise healthy, may need to be in hospital for 2 to 3 weeks, which impacts how many hospital beds are needed. This is another important reason to “flatten the curve” so fewer people require hospital beds, etc. at the same time.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

My brother just passed away this morning.. He was on a respirator and the system that filters the blood and pumps oxigen in the system, . We know that 80% of the people on respirators do not make it so we knew it was bad..Two days ago the doctors had a meeting to see if they should disconnect them but decided to continue as he was breathing a little. This morning at 1am they told us he was doing better and were going to do a lavage and fibroscopy, at 2.30 am he was dead.. This is the nature of the virus, very impredictible , one day people are feeling ok the next day they are sick and so on. 
He was a health care worker and so was his wife so they were very much at risk. His wife and kids have the virus but are asymptomatic, another strange aspect of the virus.

The worse part is the isolation because of the virus.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

My sympathies in your time of loss.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-8304F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you ... This virus has been an experience like no others for some, for some others the fun is about to start and they still do not think it is real.. 
Mexico is a scary place right now..


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

I have been seeing news reports that pollution around the world is lessening - amazing how fast mother nature corrects our mess. When society becomes more active - it will be interesting to see how fast it gets F'd up again.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes polutions is down around the world is down , wild animals are being seen in cities etc..nature takes over really fast..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> My brother just passed away this morning.. He was on a respirator and the system that filters the blood and pumps oxigen in the system, . We know that 80% of the people on respirators do not make it so we knew it was bad..Two days ago the doctors had a meeting to see if they should disconnect them but decided to continue as he was breathing a little. This morning at 1am they told us he was doing better and were going to do a lavage and fibroscopy, at 2.30 am he was dead.. This is the nature of the virus, very impredictible , one day people are feeling ok the next day they are sick and so on.
> He was a health care worker and so was his wife so they were very much at risk. His wife and kids have the virus but are asymptomatic, another strange aspect of the virus.
> 
> The worse part is the isolation because of the virus.


Mi más sentido pésame, citlali. Que en paz descanse tu hermano.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you.. Being a health worker , he was more at risk than the general public but that is what he wanted to do since he was a child so he lived his dream. He will be missed by many..


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

citlali said:


> Thank you.. Being a health worker , he was more at risk than the general public but that is what he wanted to do since he was a child so he lived his dream. He will be missed by many..


So sorry, Citlali. Hoping his family there stays as well as possible.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I hope so, so far so good, his wife has the virus but is asymptomatic and we do not know about the kids but so far so good..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> I hope so, so far so good, his wife has the virus but is asymptomatic and we do not know about the kids but so far so good..


 :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

citlali said:


> My brother just passed away this morning.. He was on a respirator and the system that filters the blood and pumps oxigen in the system, . We know that 80% of the people on respirators do not make it so we knew it was bad..Two days ago the doctors had a meeting to see if they should disconnect them but decided to continue as he was breathing a little. This morning at 1am they told us he was doing better and were going to do a lavage and fibroscopy, at 2.30 am he was dead.. This is the nature of the virus, very impredictible , one day people are feeling ok the next day they are sick and so on.
> He was a health care worker and so was his wife so they were very much at risk. His wife and kids have the virus but are asymptomatic, another strange aspect of the virus.
> 
> The worse part is the isolation because of the virus.


Citlali, vous avez mes plus sincères condoléances et je suis désolé pour la perte de votre frère et mes condoléances aussi à votre belle-sœur et à ses enfants. C’etait un jour très triste pour votre famille.

And yes you are right, the worst part is the isolation particularly for those who live alone and are vulnerable, elderly people, disabled people and those who have mental health issues. We will have been in confinement for 4 weeks this coming Tuesday and it is set to be prolonged again when The President addresses the Nation Monday evening.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Physical distancing is an inconvenience for most, yet lack of and having an uncontrolled viral outbreak would be devistating. This virus is a-political, and maybe we need to be also to move through this. This can be a time of refection of ones life, a slow down of the daily stuff we all feel is important - yet may be not so much. Just my $.25 cents worth.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

having a dear one die in a hospital without being able to see him or have him taken away without a chance of saying good bye or not being able to get together in those tough times are way more than an incovenience... it is heartbreakingexperience. and it is traumatizing a whole lot of families.

I am afraid Macron will announce aother 2 weeks of isolation and another 2 and another 2.. They are also thinking of announcing that all "personnes agees" will have to remain in isolation till the end of the year.. Everyone is wondering how old "personnes agees# will have to be..


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Tigerlillies,
Thanks, stay safe. I thought Macron was going to talk tonight.. shows you what I know..


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

My deepest condolences, Citlali, to you and your family. It is scary and as you are experiencing all too real. As a family doctor I definitely have moments of feeling terrified, and moments of fatalistic “what happens, happens” and all I can do is protect myself and others as best possible with all the important physical distancing, hand hygiene and personal protective equipment measures (even though PPE is in short supply). When I come home from the clinic, I go in through the basement, put my clothes to wash and have a shower before any contact with my family, to be on the safe side. But as happened with your brother, even so there are no guarantees.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you, Take care and good luck.
A friend of ours in Paris, recovering from breast cancer and is extremely careful She s n confinement , does not go out but once a week for grocery shipping wears a mask and still got it..she will recover but t s scary how contagious t is, especially in large crowded cities where everything you touch may be contaminated...


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

I was always skeptical of OP's original statement. But maybe OP just wanted to make a dig at U.S., and has enough knowledge of Mexico to know the statement was a little out there.

"In a video message filmed in the garden of the National Palace, López Obrador said that hospitals will have a total of 13,000 ventilators available for the treatment of Covid-19 patients.

He thanked President Xi Jinping of China and President Donald Trump of the United States for agreeing to sell Mexico 1,270 and 1,000 ventilators, respectively."

https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/coronavirus/mexico-ready-for-worst-of-covid-19/


----------

